# VDH Pink Papers



## Victoria25 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a client that bred his Female Shepherd Reign Van Tiekerhook to Barry von Casa Arado. (I train his dogs) After breeding Reign he has sent her to me to take over the whelping and imprinting for this litter. These will be very high drive puppies! My question is that I asked him to send me all the papers so that I can get this litter registered soon as they are born. Come to find out he only has her pink papers and never got her AKC registered. The stud has pink papers and is AKC registered. What is the best way to handle this. Should I rush and try to get the female AKC registered or can I get pink papers on these puppies? Today is day 63 for Reign so she is ready to drop these pups! Thank you for your help! Also what do you guys think of this breeding?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not the one to answer about the registration process but I love the female in this breeding! I bet she is one tough girl!


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm no expert, but from what I understand, you can't get pink papers for the pups since they are (will be) born in the U.S. I believe you can only get pink papers from dogs born in Germany. I think AKC is your only choice and you'll have to obtain a "FOREIGN REGISTRATION" for the Sire, since he only has pink papers, then get the pups registered. 

Here's how to go about getting an AKC registration for the sire with only Pink Papers:


*The items listed below must be submitted for the AKC to consider registration (this information is also printed on the form):*
The properly completed application, signed in ink.
The $50.00 registration fee, payable in U.S. funds – do not send cash.
A clear and legible photocopy of the original Certificate of Registration indicating the dog's registry and owner of record - do not send the original certificate.
A clear and legible photocopy of the three-generation Certified Pedigree (or Export Pedigree, where applicable). If both the sire and dam of the dog identified on the application are AKC registered, print the AKC registration number of the sire and dam in the appropriate spaces on the front of the application. In this case, you may omit the copy of the Certified Pedigree. *Do not send the original pedigree.*
All foreign dogs being registered with the AKC are required to have positive identification. This section of the application must be completed to show: a) the type of identification (tattoo, microchip, DNA profile), b) the identifying information and its location on the dog, and c) the registry recording the identifying information. The identification may be done after the dog is in the United States, but prior to AKC registration.
Two three-by-five-inch color photographs, providing close-up front and side views of the dog in a standing position, are required.
...Hope that helps! If I mistaken, hopefully some much more knowledgeable with this topic can chime in. Good luck.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

You can't register the puppies in another country unless they were born there. 

You will need to AKC register the female first then her litter. To register her litter, you will also need to do one of the AKC DNA tests, which can take up to 8 weeks, so it's a good idea to do the DNA test earlier in the process if at all possible. 

This might take as much as 6 months for everything to go through, so you will need to warn any puppy buyers.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, to get pink papers on the puppies, even if they were born in Germany, both parents would need to have been breed surveyed.


----------

